# Flippinout Gen 2



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nathan has been described by so many members of this forum as an extremely dedicated craftsman and shooter that I hardly need to add to the lore. But this arrival in the mail has cemented his position -- in my mind, at least -- as a member of the true heart and soul of our community.

He sent me this slingshot completely out of the blue, that was crafted by his 5-year-old son, Alden, and finished by Nathan himself. If there is a higher honor in the slingshot world, I can't think of it. Alden got his first jack knife from his dad, and carved this beautiful Black Walnut fork with it. Needless to say, Nathan put the finishing touches on it. That Nathan saw fit to send it to me is beyond the limits of humility. What more can i say than thank you both, Nathan and Alden?

Injured finger or no, I decided to use the "next finger" to shoot with this treasure. And even to my own doubtful expectations I shot aces, ripping the heck out of the soda cans in my stash.

I suppose you'd like to see this Flippinout v2 creation, wouldn't ya?... Well here ya go:
























I wish I had the facilities to show you what a fantastic shooter it is. Guess you'll hafta' take my word.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonderful gesture, and what a great job they did on it! Your a deserving guy of it DH.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We are glad you like it Bill! Alden has been helping me strip the bark from every natural I have, whether it is ready or not!
A young boy and his knife.... I swell with papa pride every time I see him unfold his knife with purpose and great pleasure to be like me. Just nothing in the world quite like having children!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome man.

_"Just nothing in the world quite like having children!" _well said


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you are a lucky man DH!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!

I had the blessing to be present when Alden received his first knife and watched Nathan instruct him on safety and such. he is a wonderful Father and Dad

The Young man can shoot very well. He has a great instructor

Bill


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

"Talis pater talis filius".


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a selfless jesture, both Nathan and Alden. Truly goodness and generosity from you both. DH, that is one to treasure, and perhaps one day you can meet the talented young artisan. Good stuff all.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That thing looks deadly. Alden is well on his way to greatness. My first fork had bark on it!
Good job, Nate. The future is not lost if we train them up right.


----------

